# Graduate and the Dole: What I Need



## unemployed (5 Jan 2009)

I graduated from Trinity with a Law Degree last year and worked a bit doing this and that. I am now trying to get a job as a solicitor so am trying to claim Jobseeker's Allowlence and would like some help.

I don't have enough PRSI contributions to qualify for the dole so I apply for the means tested one. I live with my parents and I am under 24 so I have to provide their income too I believe. How is that assessed? Do I need their P60s?

Does the Welfare Office know that I have finished College? Do I have to bring along proof? 

Is looking for a job in law good enough for them or will they want me to say I'll take any job?

I tried calling the office for help but, it's the holidays and they weren't there.

Thanks,


----------



## shirley_d (5 Jan 2009)

I letter from my achidemic department, kept them happy on the leaving college point of view for me.


----------



## nesbitt (5 Jan 2009)

Usually the correct line is 'any suitable employment' and don't expand on this really after that.  I'll stand corrected but SW offices have a rep for never answering their phone...  Punters are expected to queue at the information hatch along with hundreds of others with any query so....  Your probably best to log onto socail welfare website and indeed citizens advice websites check out list of required documentation very useful and can save you having to make several trips to get your claim off the ground.  Don't forget that some payments are made from the health centre while your claim is being processed.  So you will have to make an additional visit there and really duplicate the application process with them, it is worth it because it means you get a a 'supplementary payment' while the main SW office process your application, this can take months depending on where you live. Medical card is also processed from the health centre again if your out of work for a while this could be useful so apply for it.   All the best hopefully you will get gainfully employed soon.


----------

